# Turbocharging at 127k



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

I've been pondering upgrading my sentra's turbo system and placing the old t-28 kit on my daily driven 200sx Se-R. 

It would be nice to have two DET powered cars, but I'm not too sure about turbocharging an engine with 127,000 miles. On the exception of a needing a new clutch, the 200sx is in pretty good mechanical condition. Has anyone ever turbocharged a high mileage sr20 before? Opinions please. 

 

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

Yeah, mine had about 115,000 miles on it when we put the turbo kit on it. Just as long as your motor's in good shape you shouldn't have any problems. Do compression and leakdown tests first to get an idea, and replace things that might be getting too old like your timing chain maybe, check your bearings for wear, that sort of thing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

*It CAN be done*

Oh, yeah - it can be done. The advice you've already gotten is the best that there is to be had. Test your engine thoroughly before you try and force fed the air to it.

My SR20 has 158+k miles on it, and believe it or not still has near factory compression. Still, though, I'm not gonna fed it a lot of boost. At least not until it's no longer my daily driver.

I'm thinking of waiting for something drastic to happen (who knows when that will be), then I'll probably find an earlier GTi-R motor to shoe-horn in. I think the sound of 4 boosted throttle bodies would start the adreneline of a dead man.

Good luck in your choice...


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

Charles--

Just T28'd my '93 SE-R up at the 151,000 mile mark. So far, no problems at all. Check this out: http://www.sr20deforum.com/gregturbo/t28hotlaps.mov 
to see how she runs on a road course.  (You'll need QuickTime, and the file size is 9.5mb).


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Just do a compression test and a leak down test. If they come back positive, then you will haev no prblems. As long as your car is well tuned and you have the proper fuel management, the motor shoudl last!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

Holy crap Greg! That movie kicks ass! What kind of course is that? You need to get it on a road course where you can hit 100+ MPH and take long, high speed sweepers... with big power comes a big need for big tracks.


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

Zak91SE-R said:


> *Holy crap Greg! *


Hello, Zak.  

That course is a privately-owned road course here in WV. We run on it once a year, in May. PM me for details. 

You, Mike, and Rob C. should come over and play with us next May. We need to get you Cali boys to come over for some serious fun. 

-GP-


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

thanks guys. I'll have to check out this movie


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

damn that looks like some serious fun!


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> *damn that looks like some serious fun! *


Oh, yes it was. 

I am adding some Hoosier autocross tires in mid-July that *should* take the edge of those 2nd gear burnouts. I hope.


----------

